# Poodle no longer wants to eat fish



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Maybe her stomach is upset? Over the years I’ve noticed that the girls will occasionally have tummy issues and will stop eating. Is she still drinking water normally? How does her poop look? It can be so difficult to detect what’s at issue. If it continues I usually will make them chicken and white rice and smaller meals until things return to normal. I do know that changing the protein can have consequences like you are seeing.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I could write the book about not giving in to finicky dogs, especially poodles. But fish is in a league of it’s own. I tried Beckie on raw this summer (for allergies) and at first she loved the salmon but after a while, she started disliking it. She would still eat but it was only because she had no other choice.

Fish is the exception to the rule. I would not keep a dog on fish forever as it has a very peculiar taste.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As one who suffers from food intolerances I have a great deal of sympathy with dogs who try to tell their humans that they do not like a particular food, quite possibly because it is associated with uncomfortable internal feelings. I would leave the fish out for now, and reintroduce it in a week or two, a very little at a time and served separately. Mine also went off cooked fish, but still like canned sardines, which may be a good alternative source of omega oils.


----------



## Mylosz (Oct 9, 2020)

I actually realised that when she ate that mackerel she did puke the morning after (white foam), and the morning after that. Maybe the mackerel made her sick and now she could be associating the smell of fish with how nauseous she felt. Because she litteraly looks disgusted when she smells it. Oh well, I guess we'll stop that once-a-week fish day for a while. I really hope she'll start eating fish again in the future.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Same thing happened here - Asta loved fish and for some reasons I don't know, I just stopped the fish. He is now very happy with his kibble (Hills chicken) and toppings.


----------

